# Mad River Report



## pescado (Mar 4, 2008)

The Mad is in great shape this week and weekend. Lots of bugs coming off the water. Caddis during the day along with small BWO and the sulphur hatch is slowly coming in during dusk to nightfall. Caught this nice brown swinging a hares ear. Nice fight on the 3wt with 6x. Measured in at 24 inches and I imagine it was in the 5 lb range. To get more reports on the Mad and the Brookville tailwater check out www.thepescado.com


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Son of a... Jesus, I gotta get back to fishing the mad! 

I'll try swinging 6" of rabbit fur and let you guys know, haha.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Whoa!!! That's a darn nice brown. Congrats on the catch. I need to get back down there.


----------

